

Ask HN: What are good questions to ask in Amazon recruiting process? - rogerthis

What would be good points to raise when going through Amazon interview process, given the recent news on Amazon&#x27;s working environment?
======
skwirl
There are no good questions to ask about the recent news during the interview
process. Asking such questions will neither get you an honest answer with
useful information nor help your chances of getting an offer. It can only hurt
you with some interviewers by making you seem not interested or lazy.

Your best bet is to do your own research based on the team you are
interviewing with after the fact. There's a lot out there on Amazon right now.

If you must ask about working conditions specific to the team you would be on,
ask once you have a formal written offer in your hands.

------
kelukelugames
If you believe recruiters and hiring managers will be honest with candidates
then I have a bridge I would like to sell to you.

